# North Kent meet part II



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 1, 2010)

Evening people.

OK, I've had a look at dates of other meets, etc and I'm proposing Friday 8th April.

Any objections?

The majority wanted the Â£55 option so that means 36 holes with food - all good?

Let me know your thoughts people..... 

Cheers

AW


----------



## JustOne (Dec 1, 2010)

'Tis good for me.

(nb: Apple pie & Custard)


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 1, 2010)

'Tis good for me.

(nb: Apple pie & Custard)
		
Click to expand...

Who will you be on the day?  

Cornucopious?

Ahmed?

Sheridan?


----------



## PieMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, sounds good to me.


----------



## captgray (Dec 1, 2010)

yes I am availablev that day woohoo
Graham


----------



## rob2 (Dec 1, 2010)

Think it should be OK for me.

Stick me on the list.

Rob


----------



## ADB (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds good, add me to the list Dave.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 1, 2010)

Who will you be on the day?  

Cornucopious?

Ahmed?

Sheridan?
		
Click to expand...


Tonight Matthew I'm going to be (drum roll......)







Robbie Williams!!!!!  

Let me hear you sing...........!!


----------



## Leftie (Dec 1, 2010)

Just checked my diary and it looks like I'm free for the whole day, so put me on the list please Dave.


----------



## rickg (Dec 1, 2010)

Going to Prague that weekend, so for that reason.......I'm out and won't be investing.......


----------



## Leftie (Dec 1, 2010)

Just a word of warning.

If coming down the A20, DO NOT take the turning just before Brands Hatch even though I suspect that most route planners and satnavs will want to take you that way. That road turns into a single carriage way with very few passing places and most of the traffic in the morning rush will be against you.  One of our guys going to a match there lose his o/s mirror even though he reversed a couple of hundred yards and pulled over into a passing place.  

Best to go down the M20, turn off at the Wrotham junction and work your way back.  Although longer, it will be quicker - and safer.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 2, 2010)

Was I in for this? I can't remember? I could be....


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2010)

_Possibly_ interested. Depends if I can get the day off work....Fridays are tricky


----------



## john0 (Dec 2, 2010)

Smiffy everyone knows Thursday is your day off, that's why it was arranged for the Friday (at least thats what AW said anyway)


----------



## JustOne (Dec 2, 2010)

Will North Kent have thawed by then?


----------



## PieMan (Dec 2, 2010)

Will North Kent have thawed by then?
		
Click to expand...

If not then the 14th will make a cracking sled racing meet!


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 2, 2010)

Anywhere specific in North Kent?


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## RichardC (Dec 2, 2010)

Im in as long as I can get the day off.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 2, 2010)

Anywhere specific in North Kent?
		
Click to expand...

Apologies.  It'll be here  Redlibbets


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2010)

Friday is not the best day but if I can I certainly will play. 



Chris


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm happy to make it the day before (Thursday) if it's more convenient.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2010)

Thursday would be much better for me



Chris


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 6, 2010)

Sadly unavailable for this as it is the day of my boys 1st birthday party.

Would love to play there on another occasion though.


----------



## captgray (Dec 6, 2010)

What day is is it going be I have booked friday off now you are talking about thursday ?
What date for clarifiction please.

Graham


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 7, 2010)

Thursday would be much better for me



Chris
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to say but it would be better for me too.
Apologies to Graham (captgray)


----------



## captgray (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry but a date was given people said yes or no and now it is changing what date if its thursday i cant make it as ive already booked friday off.
Some of us cant just travel long distances for meets etc so when one comes up and I can do it to meet fellow forum people thats great.
If its just about a group meeitng up to play and its the same people well fair enough.
I thought it was to try and meet with different people who all have different times.
So seeing friday and not too far I commited to it.
So please what is the plan so I can unbook that day if need be.
G


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry but a date was given people said yes or no and now it is changing what date if its thursday i cant make it as ive already booked friday off.
Some of us cant just travel long distances for meets etc so when one comes up and I can do it to meet fellow forum people thats great.
If its just about a group meeitng up to play and its the same people well fair enough.
I thought it was to try and meet with different people who all have different times.
So seeing friday and not too far I commited to it.
So please what is the plan so I can unbook that day if need be.
G
		
Click to expand...

Leave as is.
If I can't get Friday off, tough titty


----------



## captgray (Dec 7, 2010)

Smiffy not a go at you but just want a decision on a date and lets keep to it.
If most people cant do friday then fair enough change it.
I am frustrated as I have now twice not on this forum.
Been invited to games taken a day off and then a few days before its been changed so such and such couldnt come.
I just want a relpy saying its one or the other.
G


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 7, 2010)

Smiffy not a go at you but just want a decision on a date and lets keep to it.
If most people cant do friday then fair enough change it.
I am frustrated as I have now twice not on this forum.
Been invited to games taken a day off and then a few days before its been changed so such and such couldnt come.
I just want a relpy saying its one or the other.
G
		
Click to expand...

I know you weren't having a pop at me G, just that I am still a "maybe" whereas you were a definite from the off.
Leave it as is (Friday) and I'll do my best to get the day off. It's only difficult for me to get Fridays off at the moment, we've got plenty of time before this event...chances are I'll be working somewhere else by then


----------



## JustOne (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry but a date was given people said yes or no and now it is changing what date if its thursday i cant make it as ive already booked friday off.
Some of us cant just travel long distances for meets etc so when one comes up and I can do it to meet fellow forum people thats great.
If its just about a group meeitng up to play and its the same people well fair enough.
I thought it was to try and meet with different people who all have different times.
So seeing friday and not too far I commited to it.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree. It's not right/fair to start changing dates once people start committing to it, even more so when I'm already busy the day before!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 7, 2010)

Many, many apologies.  I'll leave it as the Friday.

*Dave sitting in the corner having received the cyber equivalent of six of the best*


----------



## Leftie (Dec 7, 2010)

Flogging is too good for you boy!

Your punishment is to provide a 1000 word prÃ©cis of the rules of golf, in Latin, in my in-box by Friday morning.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 8, 2010)

I will try and get the Friday off - what am I saying, I part own the company I should be able to!

I quite understand the views of others and I only responded when the question on which day suited best was asked

Chris


----------



## Leftie (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy birthday mate.  Don't work too hard


----------



## JustOne (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy birthday mate.  Don't work too hard  

Click to expand...

^
^
^
Wot the little guy said... have a great day!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 8, 2010)

so so tempted, just means closing for the day. when is the date to a final answer.


----------



## Steve79 (Dec 8, 2010)

Good for me, put me on the list.


----------



## funkyfred (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks good to me. It will be my first meet so i will really be looking forward to it.  

36 holes!!    dodgy knees, hips and back. I thought i would get my excuses in first.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 10, 2010)

36 holes!!    dodgy knees, hips and back. I thought i would get my excuses in first.  

Click to expand...

Heard it all before... I guess we'll have to pencil you in for 44pts in both rounds then!   

Looking forward to it after not swinging a club for weeks already!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 10, 2010)

36 holes!!    dodgy knees, hips and back. I thought i would get my excuses in first.  

Click to expand...

He must think he's got to carry smiffy all 36 holes


----------



## funkyfred (Dec 13, 2010)

36 holes!!    dodgy knees, hips and back. I thought i would get my excuses in first.  

Click to expand...

Heard it all before... I guess we'll have to pencil you in for 44pts in both rounds then!   

88 points, if you think that will be enough so be it  

Presently working hard to reduce my h/c from 25.3 to 25.2 especially for this event  

Click to expand...


----------



## funkyfred (Dec 13, 2010)

36 holes!!    dodgy knees, hips and back. I thought i would get my excuses in first.  

Click to expand...

He must think he's got to carry smiffy all 36 holes
		
Click to expand...


You shouldn't mock the inflicted.   

Having seen smiffy in some pictures he looks young enough to carry me.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 13, 2010)

You shouldn't mock the inflicted.   

Having seen smiffy in some pictures he looks young enough to carry me.  

Click to expand...

To be honest, he'd struggle with a pencil bag and 3 clubs.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 14, 2010)

OK people, here are the finalised details:

Friday 8th April 2011

Redlibbets Golf Club, New Ash Green, Kent

8am Bacon baguette and coffee
8:30 1st tee time booked
13:00 Lunch - ham, egg and chips
14:00 1st tee off time booked

I've not sorted out food for after the event, you can sort that out individually.

The cost for this golfing feast of loveliness is Â£53.

I can't go any lower than that, honest guv.  I'm cutting my own throat as it is.  I've got a family to feed.  

I've got the following names:

Golfmmad		
Snaphookedwedge	
PieMan		
Sawtooth		
Chrisd			
Medwayjon		
Dave1980		
Sneds
RichardC
Leftie
Rob2
Captgray
Smiffy
Lig
Steve79
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne

Anymore for anymore???

Can you confirm your attendence please as I need to pay a Â£100 deposit the next time I'm at the club.

Cheers people

Dave


----------



## JustOne (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## ADB (Dec 14, 2010)

Confirmed and looking forward to it.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why have I been left off, honestly, couldn't run a .....


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 14, 2010)

Why have I been left off, honestly, couldn't run a .....
		
Click to expand...

Golfmmad 
Snaphookedwedge 
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd 
Medwayjon 
Dave1980 
Sneds
RichardC
Leftie
Rob2
Captgray
Smiffy
Lig
Steve79
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog

Happy now???

There's just no pleasing some people!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 14, 2010)

Almost.


----------



## Leftie (Dec 14, 2010)

It's in the diary


----------



## Steve79 (Dec 14, 2010)

100% will be attending, booked the day off last week.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 14, 2010)

Confirmed, cheers.


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 14, 2010)

I am out of this unfortunately.

Romans 1st birthday the day before. Huge family to spread our time around so I will be doing the family thing thurs/fri/sat most probably.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking forward to it already


Chris


----------



## captgray (Dec 14, 2010)

yes in
Capt Gray


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2010)

Subject to getting the day off, I'm still in
Will confirm one way or the other as soon as I can


----------



## Leftie (Dec 15, 2010)

Subject to getting the day off, I'm still in
Will confirm one way or the other as soon as I can
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry too much mate.  It looks like we have a good number anyway.


----------



## TXL (Dec 15, 2010)

Is it too late for me to be included?  If there is space available I would like to join you all.

Thanks.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2010)

Is it too late for me to be included?  If there is space available I would like to join you all.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Will be good to have you aboard Anthony.
What's your handicap come down to now? Must be about 5 or 6 I would think


----------



## TXL (Dec 15, 2010)

Is it too late for me to be included?  If there is space available I would like to join you all.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Will be good to have you aboard Anthony.
What's your handicap come down to now? Must be about 5 or 6 I would think
  

Click to expand...

Wishful thinking on your part Rob    It has only gone down by 1, so now off 10 but after today, it should be 20!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 15, 2010)

Golfmmad 
Snaphookedwedge 
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd 
Dave1980 
Sneds
RichardC
Leftie
Rob2
Captgray
Smiffy
Lig
Steve79
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog
TXL


----------



## rob2 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am still in. 

Woo hoo......  

Rob


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 20, 2011)

Update on candidates:

Golfmmad 
Snaphookedwedge 
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd 
Dave1980 
Sneds
RichardC
Leftie
Rob2
Captgray
Smiffy
Lig
Steve79
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog
TXL 
jonadams

I'll be paying the deposit this weekend so please let me know whether you're a definite no.

Otherwise, it's game on!!

Thanks

AW


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 21, 2011)

Another update:

Golfmmad 
Snaphookedwedge 
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd 
Dave1980 
Sneds
RichardC
Leftie
Rob2
Captgray
Lig
Steve79
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog
TXL 
jonadams
Bratty


----------



## Sneds (Jan 29, 2011)

Unable to make this. Apologies.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 30, 2011)

Amended list:

Golfmmad 
Snaphookedwedge 
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd 
Dave1980 
RichardC
Leftie
Rob2
Captgray
Lig
Steve79
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog
TXL 
jonadams
Bratty


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 31, 2011)

Dave,

Is this open to outsiders? If so could you include my mate please? His name's Terry.

Cheers,

Golfmmad.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 31, 2011)

Dave,

Is this open to outsiders? If so could you include my mate please? His name's Terry.

Cheers,

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

Of course - no worries!!  

New list:

Golfmmad 
Golfmmad's mate Terry 
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd 
Dave1980 
RichardC
Leftie
Rob2
Captgray
Lig
Steve79
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog
TXL 
jonadams
Bratty


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Dave, he'll be well pleased!  

Golfmmad.


----------



## Dave1980 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Dave,

I am going to struggle for this one as I'm due back from Dubai early that morning!

Sorry for not letting you know sooner.

Dave


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 1, 2011)

Updated list:

Golfmmad 
Golfmmad's mate Terry 
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd 
RichardC
Leftie
Rob2
Captgray
Lig
Steve79
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog
TXL 
jonadams
Bratty


----------



## JustOne (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm definitely gonna be there.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes will definitely be there. Will still be on a high after my victory at Hanbury Manor on the Tuesday......


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm definitely gonna be there.
		
Click to expand...

Good lad!

At the very least it's a two ball then.....


----------



## RichardC (Feb 1, 2011)

Day off approved so im defiantly there.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 1, 2011)

Day off approved so im defiantly there.
		
Click to expand...

Wondrous!

More money for me to win.....


----------



## dieseldave (Feb 2, 2011)

Can i add my name to the list or am i to late.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 2, 2011)

You're in Sir!!

Whereabouts in North Kent are you??

Golfmmad 
Golfmmad's mate Terry 
PieMan 
Sawtooth 
Chrisd 
RichardC
Leftie
Rob2
Captgray
Lig
Steve79
Redwood
Funkyfred
JustOne
MurphtheMog
TXL 
jonadams
Bratty 
dieseldave


----------



## dieseldave (Feb 3, 2011)

Bexleyheath


----------

